# 8dp5dt with OHSS, am i pregnant?



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

I have tested 4dp, 5dp, 6dp & 7dp all with result on bfn. Today i have been at hospital as i have been unwell for a couple of days and bloods show i am suffering from OHSS again.
I was suffering from OHSS before ET but on ET day my results came back clear. Now its come back the Dr thinks embie stuck and its the HCG thats fetched it back again. I am now booked for beta test tomorrow to find out if i am pregnant. Has anyone else been the same and got a BFP?


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I was told that OHSS returning is usually the rest of a bfp, it was the case with me but no one could say that it def wouldn't have returned if I'd had a bfn. Keep everything crossed after all it would be a little unfair of th doctor to get your hopes up if he didn't think it was a realistic possibility?  What test have u been using? X


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi this is exactly what happened with me, I had mild OHSS following egg transfer for about 2 days which went, then 7 days past 3 day transfer it came back, tested positive the next day.  Unfortunately for me it was severe and I ended up in hospital for 2 weeks but looks great for a BFP for you


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Minkey i was told that if i am pregnant then the ohss will get significantly worse...i dont care, i will take anything as long as i get my bfp. Why do they hospitalise you though? Did you have ovarian pain? One side is really painful for me.

Jules40, I used internet cheapies for 4&5dp, then First response for 6dp and clear blue digi for 7dp. 

Im really worried they will say its BFN and no explanation why ohss has come back so your responses mean the world to me right now


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lynz - my understanding is its the HCG that makes it worse, I had it on my first cycle too and it just got better and better (chemical pregnancy) I don't think it comes back unless your pregnant.

I had severe OHSS and struggled to move and breathe and ended up in A & E and was admitted immediately and kept there for 2 weeks.  It was truly awful but def worth it for my BFP although I'm still a long way off being in the clear yet as has been a bit of a rollercoaster ever since!

Good luck x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for you, I was just really bloated and very tender one side, couldn't lay on my front, they usually hospitalise you if it is very severe to ensure you don't become dehydrated - have they given u advice re water intake and rest? X

Let us know how u get on tomorrow, why didn't they do it today while you were there?

J x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow minkey just noticed the 3 beans in ur signature no wonder you're suffering, hope you're getting your head around it, not sure I've really accepted that we're having twins yet xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Minkey: Wowzer triplets, congrats hun, are they identical? And Jules congrats on your duo aswel..identical??

They didnt do beta test today as its too early...fri is meant to be earliest but Doc got 2nd opinion n told should be ok to get a result tomorrow. FINGERS TOES AND EYES CROSSED!!

I read earlier that those that get secondary ohss are usually carrying multiples!!


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Jules - no don't think it has sunk in at all yet   and had some pretty scary bleeding so just trying to take it one day at a time!  Congrats on your twins  

Lyndz - no they are not identical, I had 3 embies put back (abroad) and they all stuck!  Just make sure you drink lots (Gatorade is good because of the electrolytes)

Have everything crossed for you x


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Can you get gatorade in the uk?

Oh sounds like ur in for a long pregnancy, are u on constant bedrest? 

Take it easy hun. I will post my results tomorrow xx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes it's quite hard to get hold of but Waitrose do it...just bedrest for the moment!


----------



## tilly15 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Lynz, what symptoms are you having at the moment? I am 9dp5dt so just one day in front of you and I think I'm possibly getting mild ohss symptoms back. I think we are both having treatment at seacroft, I'm sure I've read that somewhere? I had ec on 17th and et on 22nd, am under mr Rutherford. I've had faint positives the last few days, so was just wondering if our symptoms were similar?? X x


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Tilly, yes im at seacroft too, all your procedures were day before mine. Having faint lines is sounding positive hun, congrats. What day did you test? 
I have been really thirsty, feel sick and tummy pain. Call the hospital if you have breathing probs hun, if not call the nurses line tomorrow then they will get you in for blood tests xx


----------



## tilly15 (Mar 10, 2008)

No shortness of breath at the moment, I just have quite bad pain in both my ovaries, they feel just like they did in the last few days of stimming, and just before ec. I got faint positives on fri on first response and tescos, so 5dp transfer and got a pos cbd on sat. I am obsessively testing at the moment because last yr I had a chem preg so had positives for a week that never really got darker.
I have actually had a beta at gps today to check my levels, results tomorrow just to rule out chem preg in my head!! OTD not till mon 7th so ages away, have you tested again today?? X x


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Aww congrats on bfp's, its good ur gp is doing betas for u. U need to call clinic about ur paun though hun. 

I did test this morning BFN  xx


----------



## tilly15 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wishing you lots of luck for your blood test today x x


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Tilly but we got bfn. We havnt given up yet just gonna have a break. 

Congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## tilly15 (Mar 10, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that, I know exactly how you feel, we have had 3 BFNs so far whilst trying for a sibling, but were determined not to give up, still not getting our hopes up with this one yet, got a long way to go. We were actually days away from changing clinics before this cycle, ironic!  Wishing you lots of luck for your FETs, you had great embryos, and a good number frozen, none of our blasts were good enough to freeze!  Take time to recover physically and emotionally then you will be raring to go again x x


----------

